# Hydrocotyle emersed?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone do this? I am trying to grow my hydrocotyle emersed. Any tips? Pleaseeeeeeeeee it is dying!!!rayer:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hydrocotyle should convert easily. Many of the species can even convert to house plants with soil on the wetter side. What's your setup?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

i have a 13w bulb over the plants
should I get some miracle grow and a stronger light?
they are pretty wet!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It may be that your particular species can't do it. I think some are much more adaptable than others.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

what about the light and ferts though?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

13 watts over how much space? I need more details to be able to know. What species is it? How large is the container?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 13 watts about 2.5" above the container. The container holds about a cup and a half of soil (im just trying to get the plants going). The species is H. ceticielata and is totally awesome. Alright I bought a tiny bottle of liquid miracle grow. It might not be the best but I need to fert with something. Aaron...thanks for the reply! Should I cover it with something to keep it moist?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

lowfi said:


> I have 13 watts about 2.5" above the container. The container holds about a cup and a half of soil (im just trying to get the plants going). The species is H. ceticielata and is totally awesome. Alright I bought a tiny bottle of liquid miracle grow. It might not be the best but I need to fert with something. Aaron...thanks for the reply! Should I cover it with something to keep it moist?


Yes, I think that is your problem. Whenever you convert a plant from submersed to emersed you need to do so in a high humidity environment. Try covering the container with some plastic food wrap and securing it with a rubber band. Poke a tiny hole with a needle to allow for a small amount of air exchange. Once you get it established that way then you can start decreasing the humidity slowly.

The light and soil should be enough to grow Hydrocotyle. I would hold off on the Miracle Grow unless you see signs of deficiency.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm thinking a self inflating saran wrap type tent & alkaseltzer tab off to one side to give it a CO2 spike in addition to the moisture... CO2 is a more likely limiting factor for a plantlet in soil.


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

lowfi said:


> Anyone do this? I am trying to grow my hydrocotyle emersed. Any tips? Pleaseeeeeeeeee it is dying!!!rayer:


Which Hydrocotyle are you talking about?, for instance the _Hydrocotyle vulgaris_ is an emersed plant, have a look the link

Rgds


----------

